# Hybrids & White Bass at Greenup Dam



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

The fish were running hard and fast today. Started chasing the bait fish about an hour after I got there. Caught 7 hybrids and 7 white bass and was done by 11:15am. Started off catching 1 here and there but when I left it was about every other cast. Water looks good and level is dropping good. Next week should be very nice!!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

What are the common baits used at Greenup for the Hybrids and white bass ?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the ones i caught yesterday were caught with launcher floats and pearl zoom flukes another guy caught a few on a 6in red fin


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

when I was there the water was a lot calmer than it is now. I used 3inch shad bodies on jigs. fishcreekrick is right. for now his rigging is a better choice. I was there monday and watched a gentleman catch them one after the other using that set up. I mean he was bringing in a lot of big hybrids.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was just wondering do some of you guys keep any wipers to eat, at the nc dam years ago a guy with us kept a bunch one time to take home, said they were good, he had to carry them damn near mile back to the truck...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

snag said:


> i was just wondering do some of you guys keep any wipers to eat, at the nc dam years ago a guy with us kept a bunch one time to take home, said they were good, he had to carry them damn near mile back to the truck...



Dude,that sucked soooooo bad!That walk right there has kept me from ever taking home more than a couple walleye or sauger from there!Larry was one crazy man!!!I could see taking maybe two good sized wipers but that would be it,if that!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snag said:


> i was just wondering do some of you guys keep any wipers to eat, at the nc dam years ago a guy with us kept a bunch one time to take home, said they were good, he had to carry them damn near mile back to the truck...


Ya snag, I drug home an OVER-full bucket of wipers and whites that Rivarat & friends caught. That up-creek RR-Track walk, sucks! IT AIN'T FUN!

A friend of mine put the fillets in his smoker,,, they came out tasting WAY better than those Erie steelhead. 

*HINT!
You know that BEAUTIFUL OVER-LOOK UP ON THE HILL?
AND ALL THOSE LANDSCAPED PATHS UP THERE, THAT HARDLY EVER GET USED?
WOULDN'T IT BE AWESOME TO HAVE A PATHWAY/ WALKWAY DOWN THAT BIG-A#@!$ RAVINE?*

It would have'ta be Quad/ skateboard proof,,,, but very do-able,,,, 
Even 'I' could build it,,,, in a week-end.
Lend me a dozer


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I kept 4 the day I caught mine. Filleted them up, marinaded them and myself and my parents thoroughly enjoyed them. I kept 3 of the big hybrids and 1 white bass.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for the reply i,ve kept white bass and cut off the red meat under the skin and just pan fried without any coating and they were good, like to get a few wipers this year.. doboy... they need a esclator going down that little hill to the dam, i looked at it ONCE and said nope i,ll walk the tracks, are there any stripers around nc dam being caught? like to get into them again it,s been awhile...


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

snag this is no joke. if you soak the fish in 7up for an hour or two it absorbs the oils in the meat. go online and check it out. no need to remove any meat. also removes any gamey taste from the fish. I tried it, it really works. rinse off meat before cooking.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

7UP??? That's a new one! Gonna check that out for sure! So you don't remove any of the belly meat? Red meat, soak it in 7UP and they taste the same??? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

YEP, 7up!
You can do the same thing with ERIE DRUM,,,, SO I'VE BEEN TOLD!
I Don't have the guts to try it,,,, my wife would throw me out'a the house!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Doboy for also responding. Yes, I leave all the meat, soak it in 7up and it tastes great. Like I said I rinse off the meat, toss it in my coating and fry it up. No difference between red meat and white meat. You even notice a visible change. Look it up and you will see. Doboy, I am going to keep a white drum the next time I catch one and try it out. I will post wether it too tasted better. Gonna be a while with the holiday weekend upon us.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

look111 said:


> snag this is no joke. if you soak the fish in 7up for an hour or two it absorbs the oils in the meat. go online and check it out. no need to remove any meat. also removes any gamey taste from the fish. I tried it, it really works. rinse off meat before cooking.


 hey thanks for the tip, i,ll try that if i get some wipers or white bass, i think i read that 7 up soak somewhere also but forgot about it....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HERE WE GO,,,
We (4 boats full of guys & gals) filled our coolers, up Erie yesterday,,,, 
and I got one 3# drum.
Just what I wanted for my "7up" test!

I'm gonna try it with 4 different types of fish,,, see what happens. 
Bummer, I don't have any wiper/ striper


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Please let us know how they taste.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

dude if it makes a sheephead taste good I'm in just think of the mud puppie possibilities!!!!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO!
MUDPUPPIES then GOBIES!
The skies the limit!

I"LLEATANYTHINGTHATDOESN'TGETAWAYFASTENOUGH!!!


----------

